# Bald spots on tail:(



## UninformedPitbullLover (Jul 18, 2017)

Just recently I noticed that my 1 years old pit has a terrible bald spot(s) on his tail. I am very particular about my dog, and due to the fact that no one will see him in my area because of his breed I watch everything he does and eats like a HAWK lol his behavior hasn't changed, he doesn't nibble at it(that I've ever seen), I also wash him throughly and pay attention to his water so I feel like he doesn't have any ticks or fleas. What could be causing this? I read somewhere that it could be from the fact that he sleeps in his crate but wanted other opinions before I changed anything, he also doesn't have any bald spots anywhere else and nothing in his first has changed


----------



## UninformedPitbullLover (Jul 18, 2017)

*diet has changed lol thanks Siri ?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Siri hates me too. Always makes me sound like an idiot. LOL!

Try putting organic coconut oil on the spot. Skin looks really dry but not too red. I would also suggest rotating coconut oil and fish oil daily in his food. 
Is he neutered? What do you feed him?
Where are you that a vet won't see your dog? I don't know any vet that would turn away a sick animal as long as the owner has a wallet to pay the bills with.


----------



## UninformedPitbullLover (Jul 18, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> Siri hates me too. Always makes me sound like an idiot. LOL!
> 
> Try putting organic coconut oil on the spot. Skin looks really dry but not too red. I would also suggest rotating coconut oil and fish oil daily in his food.
> Is he neutered? What do you feed him?
> Where are you that a vet won't see your dog? I don't know any vet that would turn away a sick animal as long as the owner has a wallet to pay the bills with.


He eats Taste of the Wild:Bison & Vension 
He's not fixed, but I've actually thought about it and I live in the dessert a lot of people here have dogs but small ones. Currently moving to Las Vegas so it's a bit hectic lol I just bought the oils and will be using them


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It could be stud tail. It happens when the glands get clogged. If it doesn't start showing signs of improvement over the next few days with the coconut oil, then you're going to need to find a vet that will see him. The clogged glands can cause an infection that will need antibiotics. Hopefully the natural antibacterial properties of the coconut oil keeps the bacteria in check and the vet trip isn't needed. Keep us posted. And post some pics of your whole dog. We love pics.


----------



## Busymom348 (Jul 25, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> It could be stud tail. It happens when the glands get clogged. If it doesn't start showing signs of improvement over the next few days with the coconut oil, then you're going to need to find a vet that will see him. The clogged glands can cause an infection that will need antibiotics. Hopefully the natural antibacterial properties of the coconut oil keeps the bacteria in check and the vet trip isn't needed. Keep us posted. And post some pics of your whole dog. We love pics.


This dog found me 2 weeks ago today he is not neutered and he is balding on his back and top of tail I am applying cold press coconut oil and feeding him nutro ultra. Could this be happening because of fleas? 2 weeks ago when he showed up I gave him cap start and applied advantix









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Busymom348 said:


> This dog found me 2 weeks ago today he is not neutered and he is balding on his back and top of tail I am applying cold press coconut oil and feeding him nutro ultra. Could this be happening because of fleas? 2 weeks ago when he showed up I gave him cap start and applied advantix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Topical flea meds shouldn't be used on a dog with skin issues. Is the food you feed grain free? If so, give it some time. If not, then complete the transition into that food and when his stool is firm and normal start a slow transition into something grain and chicken free. 
All of this AFTER you see a vet to make sure it isn't mange.


----------



## Busymom348 (Jul 25, 2017)

He was fine when I put the advantix if I shouldn't use topical then what would you recommend?
The food I give him is nutro ultra grain free but it does have chicken. He was a stray that I took in 2 weeks ago today so he was a mess and I've been trying everything to make him healthy I've been putting cold press coconut oil on and it is improving. Taking him to the vet tomorrow so yes I will ask about that thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Topical is just a bunch of chemicals on skin that isn't healthy. The pill that you gave was good and should have just been followed by another 9-10 days later. The vet can offer you Bravecto or Comfortis. Which are both oral. 
You did very well choosing coconut oil to put on it. It's naturally antibacterial, so can help in situations like yours. Once the doctor says no mange, you can look further into his diet, if that's even the issue. He could have gotten into all kinds of nasty things while he was running the streets. Bathing in Duoxo or Zymox will help as well. If the problem continues and doesn't get better in the next several weeks, you can look into a possible protein change.


----------



## Busymom348 (Jul 25, 2017)

I took him today for his rabies and distemper also chipped him the mobile vet suggested I take him to a regular vet because they smelled yeast in his ears. I have been giving him the coconut oil topically and some orally it has improved his ears since I can now at least touch them were I couldn't last week. Do you think I should continue the oil until I get him to a vet at the end of the week? I'm trying to look into pet insurance do you know of any? I called petassure today they offer 25% off all visits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Busymom348 (Jul 25, 2017)

Btw I will ask about those oral flea treatments when I do see the vet thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 29, 2015)

Dry brush him daily to help exfoliate the skin. Do this before putting on coconut oil. You can mix in a bit of cortisone cream for 3 days and see if that will help. This type of skin problems are very common. My dog usually flare up twice a year due to environmental changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Busymom348 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thank you Sherlock I will do that tonight and will let you know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> It could be stud tail. It happens when the glands get clogged. If it doesn't start showing signs of improvement over the next few days with the coconut oil, then you're going to need to find a vet that will see him. The clogged glands can cause an infection that will need antibiotics. Hopefully the natural antibacterial properties of the coconut oil keeps the bacteria in check and the vet trip isn't needed. Keep us posted. And post some pics of your whole dog. We love pics.


i think Ecko is right. likely stud tail. supracaudal hyperplasia.
my boy got it before 2yo. he's 7 now and has a permanent bald spot. but we didn't get any infections.
the supracaudal glad is at the base of the tail. it basically secretes oily pheromones and that's partly why our pups like sniffing each other's backsides. sometimes the gland is overactive and the secretions clog the pores and the skin along the tail becomes crusty, flaky, and loses hair.
yes, it can also cause pyoderma if you don't keep it clean. so what i did was use a short bristle brush to exfoliate. wash with antibacterial. let dry. and apply coconut oil. i did this about 2 or 3 times a week for a month. then backed off to once a week. after a few months all you will have to do is exfoliate and he should be fine.
until the skin is healthier, it may bleed a little after exfoliation. just make sure your taking dead skin off and don't actually scrub it too much. the scabs will create more clogging.
good luck!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

:goodpost: Thanks Jo, great post, love it when you share your knowledge. :thumbsup:


----------



## Busymom348 (Jul 25, 2017)

I have been dry brushing before putting the coconut oil the past few days and the hair is growing back yay I've taken my Tebow to get his rabies and distemper along with chipping him this week next week I am going back to my regular vet to check his ears I believe he has an ear infection I will address the hair loss on his back also. Once he's healthy I am getting him neutered but can't do it until then. Since Tebow found me I do not know anything about him so do you think I am seeing his true colors almost 3 weeks he's been here. Reason I'm asking is I've been told that he is going to change after about a month that's when he will show his true personality so I'm a little nervous 
He is a kisser and loves cuddles now I've also been working on commands so far so good and he is listening to leave it come and stay. TIA for any advise on this issue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Busymom348 (Jul 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You can get Zymox Otic over the counter. That will clear up his ears. 
If ear infections seem to be chronic and his skin doesn't stay clear, or doesn't clear up completely, then re-evaluate his diet. Skin and ears are almost always diet related in bull breeds. But he could have eaten anything while he was running the streets. So I'd give it a month on what your feeding and see how he turns out. 
As far as his personalty goes, I think you're seeing him for who he is. Just make sure you remember that he's a bull breed and you'll be fine.
Tebow huh? Gators fan?


----------



## Busymom348 (Jul 25, 2017)

Huge Tebow fan love his story! His mom took a chance on not aborting when told that it could kill her if she didn't ps a new life and mom is fine so with my baby I am giving him a chance of a good life  I am a New Yorker so I'm a Jets fan not happy about how they treated Tebow but never the less I am a fan of all his accomplishments. 
As far as my Tebow he's been on nutro ultra for 2 1/2 weeks now I will definitely watch his skin and ears after I see the vet plus I've read that coconut oil helps prevent infections is that accurate?
Ok so then the dog I'm seeing is going to be the dog I love? I've heard so many bad things about this breed I'm sure it's not all true but I'm always cautious. I owned 3 rotties years ago so I'm used to that breed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UninformedPitbullLover (Jul 18, 2017)

UPDATE:the coconut oil helped with the patch being dry but it wasn't until I started using the fish oil that it actually started to grow back, I've talked to a few vets and said that he should be fine but if anything changes to bring him in immediately thanks everyone for the advice! This website is a gem?


----------



## Busymom348 (Jul 25, 2017)

UninformedPitbullLover said:


> UPDATE:the coconut oil helped with the patch being dry but it wasn't until I started using the fish oil that it actually started to grow back, I've talked to a few vets and said that he should be fine but if anything changes to bring him in immediately thanks everyone for the advice! This website is a gem?


I have been using coconut oil for two weeks now and my boys hair is growing back nicely but I took him to the vet yesterday and I was told to add fish oil to his food so after reading your update did you continue the coconut oil? Or did you just switch over to fish oil? Also which fish oil did you use? TIA for your help 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UninformedPitbullLover (Jul 18, 2017)

Busymom348 said:


> UninformedPitbullLover said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATE:the coconut oil helped with the patch being dry but it wasn't until I started using the fish oil that it actually started to grow back, I've talked to a few vets and said that he should be fine but if anything changes to bring him in immediately thanks everyone for the advice! This website is a gem?
> ...


I used the Golden Alaska Deep Sea Fish oil capsules I just poke a hole in it and put it on his tail I still use the coconut oil and even sometimes drizzle just a little bit on his dog food because I heard that helps a lot too I'm glad your little one is doing better! ?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish oil is for consumption, not topical. IDK how you can stand the smell of your dog. Gross. 
Coconut oils if for consumption or topical as it has a natural antibacterial property to it that helps kill bacteria and some fungus as well as heal the skin and moisturize it. Fish is consumed for Omega 3 fatty acids to help the skin and for older dogs joints.


----------



## Busymom348 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi EckoMac I am not sure if I'm going to start fish oil like the vet suggested since the coconut oil has been helping with his hair and ears. When Tebow first came to me I couldn't touch his ears at all and now two weeks later I am able to clean them huge improvement. He doesn't have mange just some reaction and the vet gave me NexGard oral flea preventative not the ones you recommended have you ever heard of this one? I only bought 1 pill so I can see what happens to Tebow. I also have the ear drops for his infection but I'm having a very hard time with putting them in he snaps at the bottle every time he sees it uugghhh he is such a big baby lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Try giving the drops from behind him. Put him between your legs, both of you facing the same direction. Squeeze him with your legs between his hips. Then he doesn't see the bottle. We've had issues with Ciara and yeast infections in her ears in the past and this is how we clean her ears. And always treat after if he behaves himself!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Try giving him a high value chew before dosing his ears and always throw a huge party when it's over. Baby voice, clapping, praise.
Rotating out fish oil and coconut oil is beneficial. (in his food) They both have different benefits.
Fish oil is actually fairly cheap too. You can buy capsules at any drug store and puncture the capsules and squeeze them into the kibble. Or you can buy a pump at a pet store. I pay the extra for the pump, I got fish oil in my eye one too many time. And it smells gawd awful.


----------



## Busymom348 (Jul 25, 2017)

*Bald spots on tail&#128542;*

The vet already has me giving him simplicity 200 mg for infection and posatex otic 30 ml drops for his ears plus I have to wash his ears twice a week he is ok with me cleaning them but not putting the drops he absolutely hates the bottle by just looking at it. As far as the fish oil does it tell you on the bottle how many pumps to give according to weight? He is 57 lbs I looked at the capsule ones at Walmart but I had no idea on how much to give him  now the flea chewable the vet gave me NexGuard I only have one treatment to see how he reacts otherwise I'm going to try one of the two you mentioned. 
Ouch fish oil in your eye must have stung.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Busymom348 (Jul 25, 2017)

Ciaramama said:


> Try giving the drops from behind him. Put him between your legs, both of you facing the same direction. Squeeze him with your legs between his hips. Then he doesn't see the bottle. We've had issues with Ciara and yeast infections in her ears in the past and this is how we clean her ears. And always treat after if he behaves himself!


Hi Ciaramama I want to thank you for your advise. The first time I did this he did snap at me the second say I put the choker on him he tried to snap I pulled the choker real tight as I looked at him and said no in a real firm voice tried again and he let me do what I had to do with no snapping. Guess I won the fight lol 
I owned rotties in the past and never had these issues but with my pit it always starts with a fight I'm seeing they are very intelligent and so you can't give up. Am I on point in my thinking? 
Btw these were my rotties 








Really miss them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Busymom348 you are SPOT on! They are very intelligent and can be stubborn as all get out. You have to be more stubborn and they have to know that you're in charge. You did an awesome job. Keep it up and you'll have yourself one beautiful, healthy, well behaved boy in no time! Your rotties are gorgeous. I'm sorry for your loss. It's never easy and every rottie I ever met was the goofiest, most gentle dog. 

~Jess


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Busymom348 said:


> The vet already has me giving him simplicity 200 mg for infection and posatex otic 30 ml drops for his ears plus I have to wash his ears twice a week he is ok with me cleaning them but not putting the drops he absolutely hates the bottle by just looking at it. As far as the fish oil does it tell you on the bottle how many pumps to give according to weight? He is 57 lbs I looked at the capsule ones at Walmart but I had no idea on how much to give him  now the flea chewable the vet gave me NexGuard I only have one treatment to see how he reacts otherwise I'm going to try one of the two you mentioned.
> Ouch fish oil in your eye must have stung.
> 
> Two pumps should do for your boy.
> ...


----------



## Busymom348 (Jul 25, 2017)

EchMac is fish oil really necessary?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Busymom348 said:


> EchMac is fish oil really necessary?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If there are chronic skin issues it's recommended. It also provides Omega 3 fatty acids not found in other oils.
Most people don't know that it is also an anti-inflammatory. So dogs with bad hips, knees, broke down pasterns, and arthritis can benefit from it as well.

So in a nut shell, I recommend it, awful smell and all. I rotate between fish and coconut as they both offer different benefits.


----------



## Busymom348 (Jul 25, 2017)

EckoMac thank you for responding  I will go and buy it as it can't hurt only benefit him again thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TuckerDaniel (Aug 18, 2017)

I have a sixth month old putbull tucker. What you're describing sounds like what my baby had. It's called follicular dysphasia. It's just basically like, the hair follicles are different and when it gets hard and irritated it turns red. Sometimes the hair won't grow back or it grows different ways. All we had to do was give him Benadryl, two tablets, twice a day for like two weeks. And it really improved. Tucker's spot never bothered him either. I'll post pictures if you want


----------

